# Custom Rate Links for 2010



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Here is what I was able to find so far for custom rates...note the fuel price on the last one...

Michigan State:
https://www.msu.edu/user/steind/2009-10%20custom%20%20machine%20work%20rates.pdf

Iowa State:
http://www.extension.iastate.edu/agdm/crops/pdf/a3-10.pdf
(Note: Values below are rates expected to be charged or paid, including fuel and labor. The average price for diesel fuel was assumed to be $2.25 per gallon.)


----------



## deerrunhaycp (Oct 17, 2008)

None of the surveys have any custom rates for stacking with NH bale wagons or accumulators. What's everyone charging?
Thanks,
Kit


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

I think i will stay with $.50/bale to stack on the field. After that just depends on the distance.


----------



## Hayboy1 (Jul 19, 2008)

I custom bale some long stemmed Rye for a neighbor...usually charge $2.50/bale kicked into one of his wagons and the rest of the wagons are mine. I cut, ted (if needed) rake (tandems) and bale, and they do the unloading. Wonder what the difference should be this year using an 18 bale accum and grab?


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

I don't know about others but a rough figure is if I am not making $30-$40 or so an hour on a machine I am not covering my costs, plus I know farming is fun but at least shoot for minimum wage....

Parts are expensive, machines do ware out and fuel isn't cheep, along with covering your self for that day that goes wrong and property is damaged, I figure it is only a mater of time before property is damaged yours or theirs. If I cover the damage I have found it can help with your name around town.

When I started I was just honest with people. I was going to do a charge for travel to and from the field but after I finished my first field I adjusted the charge and the customer was very happy with less than I told him it would be...

Also I have found it helps if I point out a part, in conversation that cost what I charged to do their field&#8230; Helps them see I am not making a killing doing this.


----------

